# Clogged feather follicle?



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Edit: sorry for the botched title . Darn autocorrect

So I took our newest parakeet to the vet today for the first check up. 
She's 3 or 4 months. 
At the checkup the vet noticed a little thing near her cloaca. It sort of seems like it has something that 'could be' a casing and is blackish brownish (possibly old dried blood inside it?). It's dangling off a bit but when scratched at it bleeds.

She said could be some kind of ingrown feather or another bird bit/ injured that area. We are due for a follow up visit on 2 weeks to make sure it heals.

I asked if could be a tumor but she said while she didn't think we would know better if it's healed in 2 weeks or not. If were a tumor she would need to be put out and have a very small 5 minute surgery.

Anyone seen an ingrown feather like this? Sorry pic isn't great but anyone seen an ingrown feather all black like this?

Is it were a growth, id be nervous for her. She be under anesthesia..

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Thanks!


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

*Bloody poo after fecal gram stain today-how long will it last?*

So our parakeet (3 or 4 months old) had first check up today at our avian vet. They did a q-tip swap of her cloaca per normal for fecal gram stain test. 
Vet told me that it would be normal for there to be a few bloody stools tonight and there has been a bunch.

Any idea how long this should last?

Thanks

EDIT
I guess wasn't fecal gram stain but some culture checking out cloaca area. Sorry- confusing my tests here


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope your budgie is feeling better, by now her poops should be back to normal.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In general, I believe these types of questions are better asked by calling the vet that performed the test. That individual is the one with the most knowledge of the tests performed and the expected outcome of any symptoms that may arise afterward. *


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

This morning she was back to normal. If she hadn't been I was Going to call her vet this morning. Felt sad for her though last night. She was really poked and prodded at the vets but she handled it well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


midoritori said:



So I took our newest parakeet to the vet today for the first check up. 
She's 3 or 4 months. 
At the checkup the vet noticed a little thing near her cloaca. It sort of seems like it has something that 'could be' a casing and is blackish brownish (possibly old dried blood inside it?). It's dangling off a bit but when scratched at it bleeds.

She said could be some kind of ingrown feather or another bird bit/ injured that area. We are due for a follow up visit on 2 weeks to make sure it heals.

I asked if could be a tumor but she said while she didn't think we would know better if it's healed in 2 weeks or not. If were a tumor she would need to be put out and have a very small 5 minute surgery.

Anyone seen an ingrown feather like this? Sorry pic isn't great but anyone seen an ingrown feather all black like this?

Is it were a growth, id be nervous for her. She be under anesthesia..

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Thanks!

Click to expand...

No, I've not seen anything that looks like that myself.

Perhaps you might ask your Avian Vet to consult with some other Avian Vets regarding the problem area to see what kind of input she gets before determining if a surgery is necessary.*


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks. Yes our girl will see another vet (the man who owns the practice) in two weeks. SO that way like a second opinion. 

Fingers crossed not cancer

Speaking of her, she is a really manic bird. Not sure if this is typical young behavior but she goes from digging for TEN minutes straight manically to shredding another 5 minutes straight at the fastest speed possible then passes out in a corner. It never stops digging or shredding when awake. It's weirding me out! Haha

Anyone had a baby do this? Jeez we feel tired just watching her!


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> No, I've not seen anything that looks like that myself.
> 
> Perhaps you might ask your Avian Vet to consult with some other Avian Vets regarding the problem area to see what kind of input she gets before determining if a surgery is necessary.*


Have you ever seen any old injuries look brownish/ black before? Almost like a blood blister?

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, I haven't seen a budgie with a "blood blister".
I had a budgie that had a tumor on his leg. 
What seems strange to me is that in the pictures of Nova, the area simply looks like a piece of dried on poop -nothing like anything I've seen in the past. :sad:

I hope that the area will improve on its own and that Nova will not require surgery.

I would suggest you consider giving her knotgrass on a daily basis which may help to shrink the mass.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

Please be sure to let us know what you find out after Nova sees the vet on or around the 21st of the month.

Best wishes!*


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

*Tundra health question*

So our boy Tundra is 4 months old and has been with us for a month and a half. He is tame, happy, eating pellets veggies etc.

He eats wonderfully plays hard and has been enjoying time with our older male Tiki who is 2.

Today he ran around our downstairs with Tiki, flying and having fun for maybe 40 min or so.

Then he fluffed up and literally went to sleep on my finger.

An hour and a bit later he is still fluffed up in his cage sleeping. I spoke to him, he opened his eye and back to sleep he went.

He's still quite young. Is this level of tuckered out normal? He has had no indication of illness prior but the level of being knocked out by play is quite extraordinary  I've never seen him just pass out like this. He has been playing hard the last few days though running all over the downstairs for hours.

If it is normal, how long should sleepy baby naps continue for? Until 1st molt?

Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Given Tundra's high activity levels during his out of cage play time and if he has been eating/drinking and pooping well, there is no reason for concern.
It's perfectly normal for him to want to relax and nap after lots of exercise and playful activities. 

I can't give you an accurate amount of time on the duration of a young budgie's naps. There can be variations on the time they nap and this is also for adult budgies and there are outwardly factors that also come to play, such as the weather for example (in cold and cloudy days they tend to not show as much enthusiasm and can nap longer, especially when it's darker, but not dark enough where the lights to the room must be turned on).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz.

There is no set time limit for budgie naps. 
My boys are all very active and each of them take one or more naps throughout the day whenever they feel like it for as long as they need. *


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks so much ladies. He was back to being energetic today with Tiki.

My only question is, with Tundra, when we he sits on my finger he gets fluffy and closes his eyes. His posture is never as erect. Is this a baby thing? I can't remember with Tiki if this was a thing. Also as he perches on my finger Tundra sits very legs wide and low.

Is this normal for a baby? The more stooped posture, wide apart legs and more fluffed?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Thanks ladies


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Tundra's stance is perfectly normal. Even adult budgies can relax while perched on our finger/shoulder, fluff up a bit, close their eyes and even beak grind on occasion.
Even when on the cage, one given budgie can perch while having their legs more spread apart and this is regardless of the type of perch they are in, when moving around and perching on another place the same budgie can adopt a more straight position and have the legs close together.
All budgies regardless of age will also arrange the feathers in a way that the feet will be covered by them. They do this when sleeping and also as a way of keeping their feet extra warm.


----------

